# A few new rings from my shop



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

Thought y'all might want to see some of the latest things from my shop...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 3, 2017)

4th one down. The dark wood with the inlay is my favorite. What are they made from

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice rings, I like em all


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> 4th one down. The dark wood with the inlay is my favorite. What are they made from



That is ebony, with a turquoise inlay...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2017)

Very nice! Where do you get the metal rings? Do you make them?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

bamafatboy said:


> Very nice rings, I like em all



Thank you sir!


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2017)

Great work, all of them! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice! Where do you get the metal rings? Do you make them?



Thank you sir......I buy the metal components from "The Bangle Guy", these are stainless steel, they are also available in titanium....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2017)

larry C said:


> Thank you sir......I buy the metal components from "The Bangle Guy", these are stainless steel, they are also available in titanium....


Bangle guy used to frequent this site a lot, since you mentioned him I realized I haven't seen him in awhile. He used to sell his bangle forms here, I didn't know he also made ring forms.


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Bangle guy used to frequent this site a lot, since you mentioned him I realized I haven't seen him in awhile. He used to sell his bangle forms here, I didn't know he also made ring forms.



Kevin and I talked to him for quite awhile at SWAT 2 years ago, good guy. He said he's swamped with work, just didn't have time to jump on here.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 3, 2017)

Thanks for that info Tony, I agree, he is a good member and I always enjoyed seeing his work, very unique.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice work, Larry!

BangleGuy recently came up on the IAP forum. He no longer owns it, but it is now owned by the company who he was having make the cores and who had been helping him do some of his casting work.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Salt4wa (Mar 3, 2017)

Wow. Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Bangle guy used to frequent this site a lot, since you mentioned him I realized I haven't seen him in awhile. He used to sell his bangle forms here, I didn't know he also made ring forms.




I'm going to be trying some of the bangle cores soon. I'm impressed with the quality, and they are fairly easy to make. I've been selling them for $75.00/each..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kfrans (Mar 3, 2017)

Those are absolutely gorgeous! I love them all but I think my favorite is the 3rd one down. What size are they?

Kimberly


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

Kfrans said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous! I love them all but I think my favorite is the 3rd one down. What size are they?
> 
> Kimberly



That one is made from stabilized, and dyed box elder burl, I have it in size 12, and size 6. I've can make it in most any size you want, in even sizes.....Let me know


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

Salt4wa said:


> Wow. Very nice work.




Thank you sir!


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Nice work, Larry!
> 
> BangleGuy recently came up on the IAP forum. He no longer owns it, but it is now owned by the company who he was having make the cores and who had been helping him do some of his casting work.




IAP Forum? I'm not familiar with it......tell about it..
Larry


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2017)

larry C said:


> IAP Forum? I'm not familiar with it......tell about it..
> Larry



"International Association of Penturners" -- penturners.org -- here's a link to the thread about BangleGuy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kfrans (Mar 3, 2017)

larry C said:


> That one is made from stabilized, and dyed box elder burl, I have it in size 12, and size 6. I've can make it in most any size you want, in even sizes.....Let me know


That's awesome! Unfortunately, I can't afford something like that right now. I'm doing my best to get money saved up for my first lathe. I've spent a lot between a vacuum chamber and fighting with a leaking pressure pot over the past two months. I think I finally got the pressure pot issue fixed now.  It's always something, lol.

Kimberly

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## larry C (Mar 4, 2017)

Kfrans said:


> That's awesome! Unfortunately, I can't afford something like that right now. I'm doing my best to get money saved up for my first lathe. I've spent a lot between a vacuum chamber and fighting with a leaking pressure pot over the past two months. I think I finally got the pressure pot issue fixed now.  It's always something, lol.
> 
> Kimberly




Hang in there, it'll all go together soon! I've worked with wood for many years, but I enjoy turning probably the most of all..
Larry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 7, 2017)

Nice looking rings Larry!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

